# Names And Registrations



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anybody put names or registration numbers to these Scottish trawlers ?

steam trawlers
BEN ASDALE A.
SARAH PURDY SN.
STRATH LEVEN LT.
STRATH HOSSIER A.
STRATH ISLA A. 
STRATH CLOVA BCK.
MACAW A. 
JOHN STEPHENS A.
JOHN MORRICE A.
DILSTON CASTLE
BROTHERS GEM FR.
A.337
DIESEL TRAWLERS

GRAMPIAN QUEEN A.
GRAMPIAN HIL A.
NORTHSTAR O.R.S.V EX ?
GRAMPIAN GLEN A.
STAR OF ISLES A. 
ROWANLEA A.
CARBISDALE O.R.S.V EX ?
PARTISAN O.R.S.V EX ?
RANGOR
COUNTESSWELLS A.
FAIRWAY

any information will help thanks.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

GRAMPIAN HILL A463 b1975 by Scotts, Bowling. became Fremantle PD22
GRAMPIAN HILL A517 b1961 Lewis Aberdeen
ROWANLEA, A832
FAIRWAY A217 b1957 Forbes. beame LT206
There was a motor Strahclova BCK261 ex A734 b1973 Lewis, Aberdeen vessel


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Ben Asdale A 328
Strathisla A 391
Grampian Monarch A 337
Grampian Glen A 518
Star Of The Isles A 441
Counteswells A 366

Hope this helps 

John


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks lads for the replies.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

From 1934 Olsen's Almanac:-
STRATHLEVEN A47 144823 built 1924 Aberdeen
STRATHCLOVA A587 133634 built 1913 Aberdeen
MACAW M18 128754 built 1909 N.Shields ex A388
JOHN STEPHEN A73 141955 built 1920 Aberdeen
JOHN MORRICE A786 144316 built 1918 Aberdeen
BROTHERS GEM FR241 125311 built 1907 Grimsby

From my recods:-
CARBISDALE ex BOSTON TRIDENT LT474

Hope this helps
Regards
Dave


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Cheers John, Dave,all information helps.

Tony.


----------

